# I BEAT THE SUN & THE STORM 04/25



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

After Hanving My Mind Changed By The Reports I Recieved Out Of Moses Lake & The Northern We Had Coming I Decided To Load Things Up For A Trip To Burnett Bay & Even Though I Had To Work For The Trout & Reds I Caught I Think I Made The Right Decision. After Work, Shower & A Nap About 11:00pm Last Night I Made It To The Ramp. The Wind @ The Time Of Lauch Was About 5 Out Of The Southeast But That Quickly Changed To About 20 Out Of The East Southeast Witch Made Things A Lot Tougher Than Usual, The Water Was Sandy Green, Bait Of Choice Ss Of Assorted Colors. Fished The Shallows & Caught Several Under Sized Reds & Trout While The Wind Was Not In My Favor, With Lightning On The Horizon & Closing The Wind Finally Dies Down & I Made It To The Spot & Thats When Things Really Turned On. I Started Catching Keeper Trout Mixed With Throw Back Reds & Trout. I Ended Up With Seven Trout Before The Lightning Just Got To Close For Comfort & I Pulled Out Just In Time Before The Showers Started. I'm In Love With That Night Time Top Water Bit, Theres Nothing Like It. All In All I Think I Made The Right Decision. Here Are A Couple Pics.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

great report and good pics.

why the caps every word? kinda hard to read post...i'm just sayin...

mm1


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> why the caps every word? kinda hard to read post


That's what happens to you when you eat those contaminated trout! LOL just kidding man, nice report and nice fish. But seriously, you ain't supposed to be eating the trout from up there, though I did for a year before I knew about the warning for up there.


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

cfred said:


> That's what happens to you when you eat those contaminated trout! LOL just kidding man, nice report and nice fish. But seriously, you ain't supposed to be eating the trout from up there, though I did for a year before I knew about the warning for up there.


I've been eatten Ship Chanell trout for years and Im fine. It's the liberals who want you to think its polluted, but big busness cares about the envionment.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I'm not saying you shouldn't heed the warning about eating fish from up there, but think about this. What if a school of fish that had been up in Burnett Bay for months move down the channel due to fresh water run off from recent rains, and end up lets say on the Seabrook flats....how would you know ? And a day after they get there you catch a limit at Seabrook and eat them....lol. See what I mean, you never know where a fish has been, or for how long.

Just something to think about.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Nice catch.

Mike


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Well, the signs aint working but the trout are back. Great catch:cheers:


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Everyone dies of something. Happy Eating.


----------



## undersized (Jun 19, 2007)

Keep typing the way you are. I'm hard of hearing.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

With As Much Tide Movement Goes Trhough That Place Im Pretty Sure That The Trout There Are Not Resident Trout + When Its Fresh In There It's Fresh, I Know Red Fish Can Handle The Fresh Water But I'm Pretty Sure The Trout Move Out. They Have That Sign Up There But It's Really For The Catfish & Blue Crabs From What I Understand. If You Read Your Outdoors Manuel It Has A Warning On All Of Texas Coast. Got To Die Of Something Be It Drinking To Much Water Or What Ever. Oh I'm Sorry They Are Very Contaminated So You Don't Want To Fish Out There! Hahaha


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm with ya, I just thought it was funny. Like I said, I have eaten plenty of fish from up there. I also TOTALLY agree with the migration comments. Fish move, good catch and good eating.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

great report


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Great catch, great report.

Your Punctuation Is Killin Me Though!!! LOL J/K.

Kelly


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

rambler said:


> I've been eatten Ship Chanell trout for years and Im fine. It's the liberals who want you to think its polluted, but big busness cares about the envionment.


This one is kinda funny if you think about it...

I've ben eatten ship chanell trote for year... and im feni

j/k


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*Burnet Bay*

i live on burnet bay, i do watch the amount of fish i eat from here just to be safe. but my kids & i swim and play in the water every summer. before i moved here 9yrs ago i thought the same as most it must be a dirty bay! its far from it ! may be one of the cleanest bays in our system. it rarely muds up and always retains a green/clear green color. about 4yrs ago sanchez oil wanted to put a drilling rig out here and offered to pay mineral rights to do so. they had to do studies of the soil/water and project what levels of pollution was current and what remain after they left . the study showed that the bay was in extremely good condition and could be devastated by the pollution from the rig. we had meetings about accepting the offer , everyone declined. the houston ship chanel authority also declined and tpwd also played a role in running them off based on the study that it would ruin the bay. i think like one of the other posts about the tidal movement being so strong that keeps it cleaner than normal ... but feel free not to fish burnet its nice to have it so quiet !!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Good report and pics


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

Capt. Mickey Eastman says he doesn't eat the trout from up there and that's where he grew up.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

..........IMHO, ofcourse. Any water that we take in to the plant where I work, has to be "right" in regards to ph, turbidy, TOC and even temperature. In other words, the river water we bring in, if it's not used we have to be assured that these critera are met before it can be released into the bay. I don't know about the way it was done in the past but the last 16 years it's been that way. These #'s are tracked 24/7 and there's no way around it, I'm sure other channel area plant operators will vouch for it. I for one am very proud of the lengths we go to, to keep the bays clean........KF71, making chemicals so you don't have to!


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

per the current texas parks and wildlife website; there is an advisory for the areas north and east from red bluff point to five mile cut to houston point. the concern is dioxin and pcb contamination. adults are advised to consume no more than 1 eight once meal per month. children under 12 and women of child bearing age should consume none. my ex should have fish and crabs from here at least once a day. good luck to all.


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

ETXHUNTER said:


> i live on burnet bay, i do watch the amount of fish i eat from here just to be safe. but my kids & i swim and play in the water every summer. before i moved here 9yrs ago i thought the same as most it must be a dirty bay! its far from it ! may be one of the cleanest bays in our system. it rarely muds up and always retains a green/clear green color. about 4yrs ago sanchez oil wanted to put a drilling rig out here and offered to pay mineral rights to do so. they had to do studies of the soil/water and project what levels of pollution was current and what remain after they left . the study showed that the bay was in extremely good condition and could be devastated by the pollution from the rig. we had meetings about accepting the offer , everyone declined. the houston ship chanel authority also declined and tpwd also played a role in running them off based on the study that it would ruin the bay. i think like one of the other posts about the tidal movement being so strong that keeps it cleaner than normal ... but feel free not to fish burnet its nice to have it so quiet !!!!


How clean you think it would have been if Shell or Exxon would have wanted to build one?


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

this is an area that is a superfund site it was a paper mill dump....plus right at I-10 and san jacinto river they clean out barges here is a link to the chemicals that have been found in the water just in case you were interested. But like some have said some of those fish i am sure migrate to other areas.

http://www.epa.gov/superfund/sites/npl/nar1773.htm


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Well It Looks Like It's Going To Be Catch & Release For Me From Now On There.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

selder said:


> Capt. Mickey Eastman says he doesn't eat the trout from up there and that's where he grew up.


Well that does it for me...Capt. Mickey would NEVER ingest ANYTHING that could be deemed detrimental to his body.


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*advisory*

if you look you will find plenty of these advisories about different places. they have had one around the texas city and dickinson bayou area since the mid 70's and as far as mickey eating fish from there , he'd eat anything cant you tell he hasnt missed a meal !!! lol ... btw he is from the tri city beach area .


----------

